# Needle phobic - endoscopy - help!



## 19412 (Sep 18, 2006)

I live in the UK and today my gastroenterologist offered me a choice between a different drug (Ranitidine) and an endoscopy (gastroscopy). Opting for the new drug has given me four months' grace to think about whether I can face an endoscopy.I had one six years ago, but because of a profound 'needle and medical procedure' phobia I had it done under general anaesthetic (gaseous induction of course). However, I hate having a general and have just had one for something else, so would be loath to take that route again.My GE said that rather than using IV sedative (fentanyl and midazolam) they could use nitrous oxide (entanox/laughing gas/gas and air), which would act as a pain reliever and alter my mood, but not particularly sedate me.I am very sensitive to pain and discomfort, more so than most of my friends and family, and I think that plays a large part in my phobia, because doctors think they're being gentle but they're not. However, I also know that I just freak out if I know what is going on, hence my opting for a general last time - I don't care what they do once I'm unconscious, I just don't want to know. Having memory loss afterwards would not be sufficient as I do not want to be aware of what is happening at the actual time.Has anybody had an endoscopy under nitrous oxide (or any other non-IV method of sedation)? And generally, I would love some reassurance from people who have had a big camera stuck down their throat whilst awake


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

I had "laughing gas"during birth of second child and I did not like it at all although it did work to relieve pain at the time. I just don't like that detached feeling. It was like being really intoxicated and trying to stare through eyes that were four feet in front of you. I also found that my chest and throat hurt for months afterward almost like taking a deep breath on a really cold day. But again, it did relieve the pain. Hope this helps. I haven't had the endoscopy yet myself and have been avoiding it for the same reasons as you. I think I remember someone telling me that you may be able to take a med that will calm you, like Atavin, or something. I am interested in knowing if there are any other options to use.


----------



## 19412 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for that. I quite like the sound of the detached and intoxicated feeling as that might help me ignore what is going on, particularly if it can be combined with some sort of oral sedative beforehand.Having read up on the administration, it seems to rely on the patient being conscious enough to activate the valve in the mask. But given that a gastroscopy is done through the mouth, I don't see how a face mask would work, and I've not heard of it being applied any other way because of the safety aspect of self-administration. This may have to be one of my questions when I go back in 4 months.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I am also needle phobic. When I had to be IV sedated for a dental procedure, I had them gas me first, just to get me through the IV part, then they put me out after.


----------



## 19412 (Sep 18, 2006)

Was the gas nitrous oxide? And was it enough to make you not mind the IV?


----------

